# Wolf Chemicals Tyre and Trim Dressing



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£11.95 for 1L from Waxamomo
*
Used on:*
Nissan Tiida - Black
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
WP-1N Tyre and Trim Dressing - "Black Out"

Wolf's Tyre and Trim dressing brings faded trim and tyres back to life and provides an amazing "wet" and very durable shine. Added UV protectants, essential oils and chemicals will help to rejuvenate dried out tyres and trim thus prolonging their life expectancy.
*
Packaging:*









As expected from Wolf Chemicals it is in keeping with the rest of the range.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Clear liquid which has a chemical smell to it. Feels really light.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
This product like most trim dressings is nice and easy to use. Before I apply trim dressings I always give the trim a good prepare by washing with APC and a brush then using an IPA wipedown to ensure the best surface for the product.

This particular product I used a foam finger applicator and massaged it in to the paintowrk to provide the finish.

*Finish:*
On both tyre and trim this product provided a really nice natural looking finish. It is not too shiny and glossy but also not too matte that it isn't noticed. Overall its a lovely finish and I'm not sure the pics do it justice.

BEFORE









AFTER









50/50









FINISHED









TYRE DRESSED









*Durability:*
I put it on nearly a month ago and of nearly a month of snow and salt the product is holding up well, still beading off water and still looks like new. It has faded slighlty from day 1 it must be said but the trim still looks goof. I expect to get almost 2 months durability from this.

*Value:*
£11.95 for a litre is terrific value. You don't need vast amounts of this product on the applicator to provide a good coverage due to its liquic nature. It spreads well and I reckon a bottle would easy last a year if not more for the hobbyist.

*Overall DW Rating: 87%*








*
Conclusion:*
Here is another strong product from Jesse at Wolf Chemicals, much on par with the hard hitters in the trim dressing market. It is very competetively priced and also covers the job of both tyre and trim dressing so thats a bonus. It didn't "WOW" me as such but it done the job with absolutely no hassle and no problems. Easy to use and lasted a reasonable amount of time.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=605&idcategory=89


----------

